# Erfahrungen mit EVOC Stage 18l gesucht - oder doch Protektorrucksack?



## Mannheimer (11. Juli 2017)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach Erfahrungen mit dem EVOC Stage 18L bezüglich des Komforts, der Belüftung und dem Sitz beim fahren.

Da ich gerade erst vor 2 Wochen mit dem MTB Fahren begonnen habe, kommen jetzt nach und nach die notwendigen Utensilien. Beim Thema Rucksack bin ich noch unschlüssig, ob ich mir gleich einen mit Protektor holen sollte oder nicht.
Die Modelle von EVOC mit Protektor haben keine besonders gute Belüftung und da ich recht schnell am Rücken schwitze wäre das sicher etwas unvorteilhaft. Zudem sind die Modelle "FR Trail Blackline" und "Fr Enduro Blackline" etwas schmal was den dehnbaren Bauchgurt angeht. Ich habe einen Hüftumfang von 114cm (<-- mitunter ein Grund warum es jetzt so viel aufs Rad geht ) und die Gurte sind mit max 115cm im größten Modell angegeben. Bei einer Körpergröße von 170cm ist der XL Protektor jedoch sicherlich zu groß...

Ist es ratsam / notwendig auf Trails von S1 bis maximal ganz leichtes S2 einen Protektorrucksack zu tragen? Es wird sowieso noch dauern bis ich S2 richtig fahren kann und bis dahin sollte auch ein Integralhelm her. 
*
Kann mir jemand sagen, wie lang eine Pumpe maximal sein darf um im dafür vorgesehenen Fronttasche des EVOC Stage 18l unterzukommen?*

Ich bin auf eure Meinungen gespannt.
Beste Grüße
Mannheimer


----------



## Asko (11. Juli 2017)

Ich bin vom 20l FR Trail auf den 12l Stage umgestiegen weil ich etwas kleineres haben wollte.
Im nachhinein hätte ich lieber auch den 18l Stage genommen, weil im 12l mit voller Trinkblase kaum mehr Platz ist.
Bis jetzt hab ich aber auch noch alles unter bekommen.

Mir taugt der Stage deutlich besser als der FR Trail. Belüftung ist sehr gut, er ist bequem und durchdacht aufgebaut.

Hab die Topeak Race Rocket MT Pumpe die schon recht groß ist (L x B x H: 19,6 x 3,7 x 3,3 cm) aber Problemlos reinpasst.
Denke mal das Frontfach des 18L ist gleich groß.

Ob man einen Protektor braucht ist ne Sache die jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen muss.

Hier sind noch Fotos vom Frontfach.
Schlauch hab ich im Hauptfach damit es vorne nicht zu sehr ausbeult, würde man aber auch vorne noch irgendwo reinquetschen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mannheimer (11. Juli 2017)

Asko schrieb:


> Mir taugt der Stage deutlich besser als der FR Trail. Belüftung ist sehr gut, er ist bequem und durchdacht aufgebaut.


Das bestärkt mich in meiner Entscheidung den Stage 18l zu kaufen! Der FR Trail wäre die einzige alternative, allerdings finde ich den Hüftgurt weniger gut.

Pumpentechnisch wollte ich eher in Richtung Crankbrothers KLIC HV 2017 ( 26cm) oder sogar schon zur Lezyne Micro Floor (30cm).
Könntest du mal Außmessen, wieviel höhe dein 12l Stage im Frontfach aufnehmen könnte?


----------



## Asko (11. Juli 2017)

Also in den 12l wird's eng mit den langen Pumpen. Mehr als 24-25cm passen leider nicht. Evtl. hat ja jemand den 18l und kann schauen ob der vielleicht nicht doch ein paar cm länger ist.


----------



## shiba (12. Juli 2017)

Mannheimer schrieb:


> ...gute Belüftung und da ich recht schnell am Rücken schwitze...


Völlig egal was die Hersteller einem erzählen, man schwitzt mit *jedem* Rucksack! Die Unterschiede bewegen sich im homöopathischen Bereich. Genau dasselbe mit der Atmungsaktivität bei Funktionsjacken, selbst mit der atmungsaktivsten schwitzt man wie unter einer Plastiktüte. Und bei den Temperaturen schwitze ich auch ohne Rucksack am ganzen Körper, außer ich fahre mit dem Hund im Park spazieren.

Was die Pumpe betrifft: es ist nicht so, daß die Herstellergarantie erlischt, wenn man die Pumpe nicht ins Frontfach steckt 
Der Rucksack hat ein großes Hauptfach, da paßt jede Pumpe für unterwegs rein! Warum also eine Mikropumpe kaufen und sich damit zu Tode pumpen, nur damit sie - brav nach Vorschrift - ins Frontfach paßt???


----------



## Mx343 (12. Juli 2017)

Ich hab den evoc FR Trail und kann nur sagen ogal ob ich den Rückenprotektor drinn habe oder nicht man schwitzt bei beidem gleich viel. Das ist aber auch normal wenn man mit Rucksack fährt.
Ob es ratsam ist oder nicht muss jeder seblbst entscheiden, allerdings wenn man eine Pumpe und Multitool und vlt. noch eine Dämpferpumpe im Rucksack hat dann sollte ein Protektor im Ruckack sein.

Allerdings einen Integralhelm für S1/S2 Trails brauchst du nicht.
Da reicht ein anständiger Enduro Helm, alternativ evtl. einen Bell R2 Super (Endurohelm mit optionalem Kinnbügel). Denn glaub mir egal wie gut der Integralhelm (FullFace) belüftet ist, ist ist im Vergleich zu einem normalen Helm viel zu wenig.


----------



## Orakel (12. Juli 2017)

fahre den Stage 18L seit 3Mon. 
Sitzt perfekt am Rücken (Körpergröße 1,74cm), Belüftung deutchlich besser wie beim vorherigen Vaude Moab den ich hatte, sinnvolle Aufteilung der Fächer,gut verarbeitet.
Würde ihn mir wieder kaufen


----------



## Mannheimer (12. Juli 2017)

shiba schrieb:


> Der Rucksack hat ein großes Hauptfach, da paßt jede Pumpe für unterwegs rein!


Wo kommen wir denn da hin wenn jeder sein Equipment in die falschen Taschen steckt - das endet ja total im Chaos 
Ich hab es gern ordentlich und da ich eine der oben genannten Pumpen kaufen möchte wäre die Passform ein weiterer kleiner Entscheidungsfaktor 

@Orakel das hört sich gut an! Könntest du mal bitte ausmessen wie lang eine pumpe maximal sein darf um im dafür vorgesehenen frontfach platz zu finden. Wäre super


----------



## Asko (12. Juli 2017)

Wieviele Platten hast du denn eigentlich bitte das du so eine Riesen Pumpe brauchst? 
Ich find ja meine Pumpe schon fast übertrieben, und das ist sicher auch keine Micropumpe.

Und natürlich schwitzt man an den Auflagepunkten des Rucksacks, und wenn es richtig warm ist ist der Rücken so oder so irgendwann klatschnass.
Nichtsdestotrotz ist der Unterschied zwischen dem Stage und den FR Trail ist schon gut spürbar.


----------



## Vmichael (12. Juli 2017)

Hallo,
ich habe  den EVOC gegen einen Camelb. KUDU 18 getauscht und bin begeistert. Ich schwitze mit dem Camelb. nicht so. 
 Grüße aus dem Spessart Michael


----------



## Orakel (12. Juli 2017)

Die Pumpe ist 26cm lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (12. Juli 2017)

Hi

Ich bin gerade von evoc 30 liter auf einen http://www.deuter.com/DE/de/fahrrad/attack-enduro-16-3200016-schwarz-grau.html umgestiegen da ich für tages touren was kleineres wolte 

Der Deuter trägt sich sehr angenehm und hat genug platz für alles was man so braucht 

Lg


----------



## Olli23 (12. Juli 2017)

Hallo, ich habe mir den Alpinstairs Faster von Chain Reaktion Cycles im Ausverkauf für  47€ geholt, hat einen Protektor und macht einen guten Eindruck. Test auf dem Rad steht aber noch aus.


----------



## Mannheimer (12. Juli 2017)

@Orakel Besten Dank! Dann passt ja meine Wunschpumpe perfekt rein . 



Asko schrieb:


> Wieviele Platten hast du denn eigentlich bitte das du so eine Riesen Pumpe brauchst?


In den ersten drei Touren gleich drei Schläuche zerhauen... Zwei Stück bei der ersten im Abstand von 2 Minuten und dann einen bei der letzten Tour. Zudem muss ich die Reifen meiner Freundin ja auch flicken  haben ziemlich viele Dornen die sich gerne in den Mantel bohren...



Olli23 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe mir den Alpinstairs Faster von Chain Reaktion Cycles im Ausverkauf für 47€ geholt, hat einen Protektor und macht einen guten Eindruck. Test auf dem Rad steht aber noch aus.


Oh man... hättest du dir deinen Kommentar nicht sparen können? Jetzt habe ich mich schon so zum EVOC Stage 18L durchgerungen und dann kommst du mit diesem geilen Angebot... jetzt kann ich meine Entscheidung wieder über den haufen werfen und überlege für weniger als die hälfte des Preises den Alpinestar zu nehmen 
Passt da eine 3l Blase hinein?


----------



## Olli23 (13. Juli 2017)

Moin, ich habe leider keine 3l Blase zur Hand, sollte aber passen. Du hast 2 einschiebe Fächer, einmal für die Trinkblase und einmal für den Protektor. Bin bis jetzt auch immer mit kleinen Allroundrucksäcken gefahren, weil ich die Bikerucksäcke übertrieben teuer fand, aber bei dem Angebot habe ich zugeschlagen.


----------



## fone (14. Juli 2017)

Mannheimer schrieb:


> @Orakel Besten Dank! Dann passt ja meine Wunschpumpe perfekt rein .
> 
> 
> In den ersten drei Touren gleich drei Schläuche zerhauen... Zwei Stück bei der ersten im Abstand von 2 Minuten und dann einen bei der letzten Tour. Zudem muss ich die Reifen meiner Freundin ja auch flicken  haben ziemlich viele Dornen die sich gerne in den Mantel bohren...
> ...


Mir erscheint die Fächeraufteilung am Alpinestars etwas unlogisch. Es sieht so aus als säße viel im oberen Bereich des Rucksacks, wobei ich doch das Gewicht lieber unten hätte.
Das passt beim Evoc einfach.


----------



## Mannheimer (15. Juli 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Mir erscheint die Fächeraufteilung am Alpinestars etwas unlogisch. Es sieht so aus als säße viel im oberen Bereich des Rucksacks, wobei ich doch das Gewicht lieber unten hätte.
> Das passt beim Evoc einfach.


Die Fächeraufteilung des Alpinestars hat mir auch nicht zugesagt, dafür aber der Preis.
Ich konnte vorgestern den EVOC Stage 18 im Laden befummeln, er saß sehr gut am Rücken und hatte die ideale Größe. Leider war der Rucksack nur noch in rot da und das wäre die einzige Farbe gewesen die für mich gar nicht in Frage kommt... ZUM GLÜCK! Denn vorgestern Abend habe ich zufällig, beim Sport-T-Shirt shoppen, den EVOC für 84,95€ statt 139,90€ bei planet-sports.de gefunden. Der Preis ist nur mit dem eingeblendeten Gutscheincode gültig, für das Geld war die Entscheidung aber sofort gefallen 

Habe mir deshalb den EVOC STAGE 18l in schwarz bestellt und freue mich schon auf die erste Benutzung. Mit Glück kommt er heute an und kann morgen gleich mit auf Tour.

Bei Bedarf kann ich nach dem Gebrauch hier auch noch eine kurze Rückmeldung geben wie ich das Ding denn nun finde 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

Beste Grüße
Mannheimer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (19. Juli 2017)

Mannheimer schrieb:


> Die Fächeraufteilung des Alpinestars hat mir auch nicht zugesagt, dafür aber der Preis.
> Ich konnte vorgestern den EVOC Stage 18 im Laden befummeln, er saß sehr gut am Rücken und hatte die ideale Größe. Leider war der Rucksack nur noch in rot da und das wäre die einzige Farbe gewesen die für mich gar nicht in Frage kommt... ZUM GLÜCK! Denn vorgestern Abend habe ich zufällig, beim Sport-T-Shirt shoppen, den EVOC für 84,95€ statt 139,90€ bei planet-sports.de gefunden. Der Preis ist nur mit dem eingeblendeten Gutscheincode gültig, für das Geld war die Entscheidung aber sofort gefallen
> 
> Habe mir deshalb den EVOC STAGE 18l in schwarz bestellt und freue mich schon auf die erste Benutzung. Mit Glück kommt er heute an und kann morgen gleich mit auf Tour.
> ...


Hast du was gegen meinen ROTEN Evoc gesagt!?!  

Schöner Preis!


----------



## Mannheimer (19. Juli 2017)

fone schrieb:


> Hast du was gegen meinen ROTEN Evoc gesagt!?!
> 
> Schöner Preis!


Über Geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten und wäre mein Bike rot (Gott bewahre  ) dann würde die Farbe vielleicht in Frage kommen. Mit dem schwarz/weiß/blau an meinem Copperhead kommt rot aber nicht in die Tüte 

Die erste Ausfahrt habe ich hinter mir und bin sehr positiv überrascht. Im Vergleich zu meinem kleinen Outdoor Rucksack liegt der EVOC Stage sehr angenehm am Rücken an. Geschwitzt habe ich am Rücken deutlich weniger, dafür überall anders etwas mehr 

Die lange Pumpen von Crankbrothers passen gerade so in die Tasche, gut, dass ich neben der Crankbrothers Klic auch noch die Sterling LG bestellt habe. Erstere ist nicht gerade das gelbe vom Ei...

_Offtopic:_
Gibt es hier eine Art Review-Bereich? Dann könnte ich bei Bedarf ein paar Tackte über die Pumpen schreiben.


----------



## Coleman (23. Juli 2017)

Bin auch am Überlegen mir den Stage zu holen. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob ich den 12 oder den 18l nehme.


----------



## Remux (23. Juli 2017)

Ich habe mir ebenfalls mal ein paar Rucksäcke angesehen und muss sagen, der Stage macht schon einen sehr guten Eindruck.
Leider gibt es den 18l nur noch in blau zu dem günstigen Preis, das sieht bei sonst roten Klamotten und Radelementen etwas komisch aus 
Gerade die "Belüftung" bzw. der Aufbau des Rückenpolsters überzeugt micht. Vaude Rucksäcke liegen da alle fast vollständig an.
Ich hoffe mal da kommt noch ein Angebot. Die Variante mit 12l war mir zu klein.


----------



## FrieMi (5. September 2017)

Hallo liebe Leute
Bin auch gerade vor der Rucksack-Entscheidung, und hätte eine Frage an die Besitzer eines Evoc Stage.

Wie sieht es mit dem Werkzeug-Fach und Feuchtigkeit/Nässe bei Regen aus? (Nur link/recht Reisverschluss, oben nicht)
Hällt der Klettverschluss genauso dicht?

Über einen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht diesbezüglich würd ich mich sehr freuen 

Lg


----------



## Asko (5. September 2017)

Hatte noch nie Dreck im Werkzeugfach, auch wenn zwischen Klett und Reissverschluss etwas Luft ist.
Ich mach aber auch immer wenn es wirklich nass oder schlammig wird das Regencover drüber...

Wenn es ins Werkzeugfach rein sifft, geht es vermutlich auch an den anderen Reisverschlüssen nass rein.


----------



## FrieMi (6. September 2017)

Super danke für die Antwort!
na dann..., evoc Stage it is


----------



## CC. (24. Oktober 2019)

Hab mir den Stage 18 gekauft, aber noch nicht gefahren. Gibt es Langzeiterfahrungen mit den Verschlüssen des vorderen Fachs (Doppelreißverschluß + Klett)? Bleibt Kleinzeug auch beim Stolperbiken / Sturz / Rumhüpfen im Fach oder geht da mal was verlustig?
Hält eine Netztasche eine volle Trinkflasche auf Dauer aus? Das Maß erscheint mir sehr knapp...


----------



## FrieMi (27. Oktober 2019)

Kleinzeug wie Multitool, CO2-Kartusche oder Ersatzschaltauge habe ich noch nie verloren mit dem Stage-Rucksack. Auch bei Stürzen ist nichts aus dem Werkzeugfach rausgefallen. Muss mM. schon blöd hergehen, dass da wirklich was rausfallen sollte.


----------



## CC. (27. Oktober 2019)

Danke. Der Rucksack hatte gestern seinen ersten Einsatz inklusive Überschlag. Ist alles drin geblieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

